# High on..... frankincense?



## AthenaDaze (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd read that frankincense contains some fun actives of a narcotic nature. I was having a really bad day, and decided to test that theory. I ground up 3g of frankincense in my teeth (I had tried smaller doses unsuccessfully). I'm noticing a definite body high, certainly. But the part that stick out to me is the anti-depressant effect (insanely powerful-- a lot better than kava), as well as some definite psychedelia. 

Waait. Did I say psychedelia? Yup. Nice OEVs, fuzzy but somehow distinct, a bit like LSA. I'm also noticing auditory distortion. It it progresses any farther, I'll write an update.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 24, 2016)

Let's see what happens.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 24, 2016)

The more you know!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 24, 2016)

AthenaDaze said:


> I'd read that frankincense contains some fun actives of a narcotic nature. I was having a really bad day, and decided to test that theory. I ground up 3g of frankincense in my teeth (I had tried smaller doses unsuccessfully). I'm noticing a definite body high, certainly. But the part that stick out to me is the anti-depressant effect (insanely powerful-- a lot better than kava), as well as some definite psychedelia.
> 
> Waait. Did I say psychedelia? Yup. Nice OEVs, fuzzy but somehow distinct, a bit like LSA. I'm also noticing auditory distortion. It it progresses any farther, I'll write an update.


Did You smoke pot or consume any other psychedelic? 
or was the 3 grams of Frankincense the only thing You ate?
Got any other info on the occasion ?

also was it Frankincense oil or crumbs ???


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 25, 2016)

Nope, I don't smoke anymore. Living in the situation I do, the smell is too obvious, and it led to my being caught several times. So naturally I switched to (slightly) harder drugs.... woo. Because wisdom! I also consumed 1ml of gelcapped myrrh oil several minutes prior, but myrrh has only ever had a narcotic effect on me.

The frankincense wore off after about 1 hour and 30 minutes. Didn't get any more intense... -_-
Resin form. I've never used the oil, but myrrh oil is pretty similar.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

I am quite surprised that no one has posted any 3 wise men jokes as of yet.
Heatless


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

I was thinking that but how is she gonna take the gold? I vote freebase it in a Vape, but I guess you could try to powder it up to insnuffulate or even just sublingually, that's my favorite roa, to each their own. But if you already have myrrh and frankincense currently active just go for all three, life changing!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I am quite surprised that no one has posted any 3 wise men jokes as of yet.
> Heatless


One wise man pulls out His gift and it is gold... 
The other two wisemen go "dude, We had a 10 dollar limit, man."


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

So I am doing some erowid research on the effects of Frankincense and this is the first thing I read...

*"Frankincense is awesome. There's a good reason why Jesus got a bunch for his birthday."*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

@AthenaDaze , did You swallow the Frankincense after chewing it???
I have some Frankincense on Me right now and want to try it.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> One wise man pulls out His gift and it is gold...
> The other two wisemen go "dude, We had a 10 dollar limit, man."


Lmao hahahahaha


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have some Frankincense on Me right now and want to try it.




??? Are you joking? You just happen to have some lying around?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> ??? Are you joking? You just happen to have some lying around?


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


WTF Heatless? ...
Take that mask off. Lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> WTF Heatless? ...
> Take that mask off. Lol


What mask?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>




da fuck u smokin dat shit for


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> WTF Heatless? ...
> Take that mask off. Lol


That's his face, our face, the universal face


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

Growing up in the middle east, the use of frankincense to alter consciousness was common knowledge especially when it comes to depression, and meditation. We often times burn boswelia sacra when we vaporize cannabis to enhance the stone, making it more centered and meditative.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Growing up in the middle east, the use of frankincense to alter consciousness was common knowledge especially when it comes to depression, and meditation. We often times burn boswelia sacra when we vaporize cannabis to enhance the stone, making it more centered and meditative.


This is what One wants to hear !!! 

I shall prepare a sacred meditation herb mix and share it with You all.
Trip report and all... I just need to get some more Frankincense sense this bag is skimped on it.

Thank You @AthenaDaze for starting this thread and instigating some awesome research.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

@Andrew2112 , did You chew and eat the Frankincense or did You smoke it ???


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

I chew it sometimes to clean and strengthen my teeth, stimulate digestive juices, mood lift. But I usually use our traditional censer to burn it ontop of coconut coals and let the smoke fill the room. Makes the air feel so clean and dispels negative energies. I sometimes inhale it directly off the coal when it starts to melt and the terpenes are most concentrated


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> I chew it sometimes to clean and strengthen my teeth, stimulate digestive juices, mood lift. But I usually use our traditional censer to burn it ontop of coconut coals and let the smoke fill the room. Makes the air feel so clean and dispels negative energies. I sometimes inhale it directly off the coal when it starts to melt and the terpenes are most concentrated


Do You swallow it???


----------



## bellcore (Jan 25, 2016)

I take boswelia caps from Amazon.com as an anti-inflammatory. Never heard getting high on it. Far out man.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You swallow it???


Never tried swallowing it, I swallow my saliva while chewing it


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 25, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What mask?






HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You swallow it???


Lol
That's personal Heatless.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

I tested it out earlier with some ganj and it made Me pass the funk out.
I just tried it again about 20 minutes ago and not much difference.
I only chewed a 300 mg piece. I wish I could find more info online about it.
I guess it isn't that profound but has effects for sure. 
Goes great with getting relaxed and smells amazing when burned.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

Doesnt sound too interesting to me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Doesnt sound too interesting to me


Yeah... You want the shit that fucks You up. Huh???


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeah... You want the shit that fucks You up. Huh???



Shatter fucks me up enough


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Shatter fucks me up enough


Shaaaaattteerrr!!!! Shattering My brain!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Shaaaaattteerrr!!!! Shattering My brain!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2016)

I LIKE GOOOLLLLLDDD!!!! 

Is that live resin ??? If not...That is so clean bho...might as well call it HO. hahaha


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 27, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I LIKE GOOOLLLLLDDD!!!!
> 
> Is that live resin ??? If not...That is so clean bho...might as well call it HO. hahaha


You like your hoes.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

kids these days


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 27, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @AthenaDaze , did You swallow the Frankincense after chewing it???
> I have some Frankincense on Me right now and want to try it.


Chew it for about ten minutes then swallow.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2016)

AthenaDaze said:


> Chew it for about ten minutes then swallow.


Did swallowing cause any stomach discomfort ???


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 27, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did swallowing cause any stomach discomfort ???


Nope. Then again, I like the taste of terpenes and pine resin.... I'm more than a little off-from-normal.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 27, 2016)

AthenaDaze said:


> I'm more than a little off-from-normal.


I would never have that. Not in a million years.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I LIKE GOOOLLLLLDDD!!!!
> 
> Is that live resin ??? If not...That is so clean bho...might as well call it HO. hahaha


nah , Viola extracts.....Fire breakfast mints


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 27, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I would never have that. Not in a million years.


I'm a little obvious, am I?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I LIKE GOOOLLLLLDDD!!!!
> 
> Is that live resin ??? If not...That is so clean bho...might as well call it HO. hahaha





DaSprout said:


> You like your hoes.








Gold hoes


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 29, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Gold hoes


Lollll!!!!!


----------



## madler8613 (Mar 9, 2018)

found this thread waayyyy too late. Im watching a documentary that talks about Frankincense and how it has some interesting psychoactive properties. I'm actually pretty hardcore when It comes to taking substances (I use the dangerous substances that most people have the good sense to stay away from, but probably only like twice a month) however, I also really enjoy tame drugs (gray market/OTC/semi-otc substances) that have subtle effects as well. E.G. Phenibut, Propylhexedrine, or Kratom on the high end of that spectrum...and Kava, Diphenhydramine, or Ephedrine on the low end...So this sounds like something that I will try at some point, and see if it's worthy of "the cabinet" which has 2 padlocks on it because if it didn't, my friends wouldn't be able to control themselves due to the fact that its an extremely well stocked dark pharmacy with more variety than one could imagine. What can I say...I'm really passionate


----------

